# Too catch bait swarms - one must sacrifice



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It wasn't easy drinking thirty cases of European wine, but I needed those boxes. Some have no bee space surrounding the frames, others I added a board or two to hold the frames. I have filled some with broken extracting combs, and the rest with two medium brood combs and six foundationless frames made with new/old loose frames I didn't want. If they get filled with swarms, how much will they be sale able for? San Francisco Bay area prices?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Based on your track record, it is not "if" but "when" they get filled.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a sliding wine box lid and a solid bottom filled to the brim with cross braced wavy mess comb not worth much, but if decent comb that could be removed into a "real" hive I would pay towards 100.00 here....


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Should have been premier cru's. I'm sure Ch Lafite, Latour, Mouton Roth, etc would have brought more bees.


----------



## Bob D (May 15, 2005)

There's no way I could AFFORD to take them off your hands. (1) It's going to take a fortune to feed them - they won't drink anything domestic! (2) They'll probably insist on living in Marin, and I couldn't afford that when I lived there in the 70's, (3) do you have any idea what the insurance on those custom McMansion hives will be??? Well do you???


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bob D. said:


> (3) do you have any idea what the insurance on those custom McMansion hives will be??? Well do you???


After these wine boxes go thorough a few rains they are just shanty shacks and have to be junked, purchaser will have to transfer frames into good equipment. Bees will be caught on the peninsula so should not be those "I Want It All Now!" Marin types. 
The swarm I caught in Berkeley last year died quick, - wimps. I am going to try in San Francisco this year with the wine box labeled "Gay Chateau".


----------

